
Vapourware: The emperor’s new clothes of the software world - roxyabercrombie
https://www.parkersoftware.com/blog/vapourware-the-emperors-new-clothes-of-the-software-world/
======
Kuraj
Why is this website overriding my browser's scrolling behavior?

